# Osama Saddam link



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

heres a strange story to read

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/artic ... E_ID=41170

How crazy is this world??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Looks like a porcelain replica of a camel dropping to me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its sure does highlight how differently they think and how much money they had to piss away, or use against us.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They are willing to spend $60 million on a chunk of hardened calm spit, then call Americans decadent. Anyone with a brain the size of a pea should know these guys are nuts, and can not be reasoned with. They see themselves as the rulers of the world in the future.

I am thankful for the political form on this site that you had no small influence in starting. It gives us a vehicle to rebut the naïve liberal mentality that endangers us all.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I hope that least a few have learned something with the forum. It heartens me that while not that many may participate they are reading a good bit. Something has to be done to counter the mainstream medias blatant misrepresentation. I hope I've triggered an interest in these topics that will cause some people to at least take a casual interest in politics and how if effects them. 
Plainsman, I also appreciate your efforts and Big Daddys and Seabass and Mt. Pheasant the few libs take the time to investigate and read about the various issues. Makes it interesting.

You been doing any hunting? Its been so hot down here that I 've not been in the woods yet. I like the cold to drive the ratttlesnakes underground where I hunt nd thats not happened yet.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I purchased my bow license a month ago, but have not gone out. My wife and I did go to the badlands for a couple days and I shot an antelope and a few grouse. We have been too busy with other things. A new grand-daughter has been exciting.

I picked up a new 18 foot trailer I am rigging for a hunting camper. Perhaps more of a play shack, for I and the grandkids, while my sons hunt, than a true hunting camper. Less hunting but a lot of fun anyway.

I have four doe license to use next week-end, and a buck license for black powder season after that so although I complain I should get a fair amount of hunting in.

I think those snakes you mentioned should be heading down today.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

It strikes my as odd that you will put so much faith in a "news" article posted on an obviously conservative website. On the other hand, anything stated by CBS, CNN, PBS, NPR, etc, is quickly dismissed as biased and, therefore, unreliable.

I pose you this question.  WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE?

Don't you think that we are ALL being led by the propaganda that spews forth from each side? Propaganda that is equally rediculous?

The fact that people are afraid to talk poltics anymore around people that they are not comfortable with speaks volumes about the state of polarization of this country.

Who is polarizing the people (their bases)? Why does 50% distrust/like the other 50%? Has it always been this way? I am younger (32) so I cannot draw from much experience when pondering these questions? Throw me a bone here.

I am really beginning to think that Jon Stewart (yeah yeah, liberal Jewish man) has a point when he puts for his message on shows like Crossfire. The biased press isn't helping the situation, but only playing to the polarization of the bases desired by each party.

You become more conservative, we become more liberal to offset you, or vice-versa, however you want it. Meanwhile, the country is paralyzed with partisanship, making any progress or compromise impossible.

I really want to know. If you are going to come back with some remarks about how I am a naive lib, etc, etc, then don't bother. I think these are legitimate questions.

RC
Who want to see a change in politics as a whole.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Don't you think that we are ALL being led by the propaganda that spews forth from each side? Propaganda that is equally rediculous?


To some extent but I'm smart enough to seperate the wheat from the chafe. I will say that Fox is a lot more truthfull than CBS ABC and NBC they are all so blantantly partisan and involed in trying to effect this election its really something to see.
I just came across the story and thought it was interesting because it was so wierd so I posted it. 
Robert you need to loosen up a little, :lol: , have you done any hunting yet this year? I'm miserable stuck down here in the southeast although I might get to go to Wisconsin bowhunting in a week or so( I hope)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Plainsman, I'm in the process of looking for a 22-24 foot C-class motor home to do the same with, I need a motor home because the worst part of the trips to ND or Wis or Kansas is the 25-30 hours sitting in a van seat. I want to be able to stretch out while my buddies are driving. I'm thinking about trading my Toyota Tacoma for a four whell drive four door Tacoma and towing it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Robert

You know you do have some good points. I too find myself moving further right when I encounter what I perceive as far left encounters. You are also right in that I do it to try balance the political climate. I also do it to protect the second amendment which I do worry about.

As far as the news sources I know that websites for conservatives or liberals is bias, but we expect that. I expect better from our news sources, and we have not had that until Fox News came along. I try to validate my news at factcheck.org

I think both sides have far more distrust than we did back in the 50's and 60's. I think this happened because people are tolerant of bad behavior. No one will look down on you today for being a liar, like they would have in say 1965. Bill Clinton could not have been elected dog catcher in 1965 yet is highly regarded today.

It is a shame that we have been divided into enemy camps. I was very strongly democrat for years, but changed after Jim Carter. I should not say I have changed the democratic party changed. They moved away from my values, and I think strictly for political advantage. This tolerance thing has gotten out of hand. There are people that think there is nothing wrong with anything they do.

You had a very good post Robert, and it deserves more thoughtful response than I can give it this morning. My new grand-daughter from Montana is showing up any minute. Sorry I couldn't say more now, and thank you for the serious question. I promise no smart a$$ remarks later. Have a good day.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Bobm said:


> Robert you need to loosen up a little, :lol: , have you done any hunting yet this year? I'm miserable stuck down here in the southeast although I might get to go to Wisconsin bowhunting in a week or so( I hope)


I am a bit wound up. Classes are wearing on me. Why did I want to be an engineer again? Physics/calculus/chemistry, where will it end. Couple that with being transplanted in the SE. No offense you you southeasterners, but it is lame for hunting when you have been to the "other" side.

That being said, the story is interesting for sure. However, the deal never panned out, hence where is the connection?

Only a few days to go. We will definitely see the tone of this forum change too, either way.

I do think I did pose lome legitimate questions though. I would like to see some of your viewpoints. Or have I been completely discredited? Like MT? 

RC


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Robert
> 
> You know you do have some good points. I too find myself moving further right when I encounter what I perceive as far left encounters. You are also right in that I do it to try balance the political climate. I also do it to protect the second amendment which I do worry about.


I gotta agree with you one this one Plainsman. I too do the same. Most believe me to be a Right-winged Nut Job because of my duty status but I too swing harder when aproached from the far left. I think we are a like on this one.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

SFC Rude said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Robert
> ...


I think we are ALL alike on this one. At least those of us who play in politics. I am guilty of the same as well. We are being pushed into corners, when, in all reality, we came from somewhere in the middle.

It would be a hell of a lot easier to get things done if we started from where we came from, the middle. Not the extremes that we have been pushed into by our respective parties.

Granted, there are people who came from these extremes but they are so out on the fringe that they should be irrelevant. Why are we supporting them now?

I am a gun-toting, meat-eating, left-leaning person. Why am I forced align myself with the anti-gun nuts, PETA etc?

Extremes, that is where this country is going. WTF happened to the fricken middle?

RC

Who quit smoking 3 months ago and is now dying for a Camel.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

THE ENGINEERING SCHOOL WILL PAY OFF AND TIME PASSES QUICKLY.

No, you're not discredited I was just to lazy, my favorite dog is probably dying this week and I'm dealing with caring for her. She went off her food in ND and developed a bunch of tumors in her neck so I'm feeding her pureed canned dogfood filled with various antioxidant supplements every few hours, probably futile but I'm going to give it all I can and hope for the best. The tests from the lab come back next week.

I'm tired of all the political rancor also.
Stick with the school theres light at the end of the tunnel and its not a train.

and forget the Camel or we'll end up feeding you pureed dogfod laced with anti oxidants


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Oh an to answer your question aobut the link that fact that the deal was attempted is the link, if its true who knows?? Like I said it just was a wierd interesting article


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Bobm,
Sorry about the dog. I am going through the same thing with my cat right now. He is pushing 16. It is rough. He gets IV fluids and daily all kinds of fun stuff. Still happy though, but the end is near. Never been through it before. Had him 1/2 my life, longer than wife! Darn libs and their cats  !

RC


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

We have a 16 year old cat also so far hes been heathy, sleeps on my bed every night. All you can do is make them comfortable and see how they do cats can live well into their late 20's. My rule is that I'll go the extra mile until I can tell by their disposition that they are miserable I then let it go for a few days to see if any recovery is evident if not I put them to sleep. I've spent thousands of dollars on dogs with cancer and put them thru various painful operations and I think all it does is make them miserable. My last group of shorthairs 2 of the 3 died of cancer but by using grapeseed extract and green tea extract and various other antioxidants I got them to survive and be happy for a couple years after the diagnosis so I guess it seems kind of nutty but I'm a believer it helps them so I'll trying it again. This dog is a real sweetheart, its always the ones you favor that things happen to it seems. I have a good friend that the vet told him his dog a golden retriever would be dead in a few weeks with the form of cancer he had and the dog was only 5 years old using grapeseed extract and some other antioxidants the tumors went into remission and the dog died when he was 13. I take them myself everyday after watching that. I hope the cat recovers.


----------

